# Shaving Cream Spin-ish



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I really wanted to recreate the shaving cream spin shot that Can-Opener did in This Post. I got a couple cans of Barbasol yesterday ('cause it's cheap) and gave it a try.

The first attempt was largely a fail because I had the can on a piece of shoestring and I hit it on the side. I was using my bareback shooter and 3/8" steel. The horizontal spin is mildly amusing but not what I was after:






For the second attempt I upped the power a bit and used my SPS with fixed 4-strand 2040s and some 0000 lead (about .380"). I also fabbed up a solid mount for the can. This one was a B- or so success. I got one good spin out of it. I think the reasons for fewer than desired spins were the cool (50 degree) temps and the fact that the cans were in the garage all night and were pretty cold. Also my solid mount was heavier than necessary.






I'll get 'em next time


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, M.J !!!! I liked that spinner better ... lots more action. But both looked like a lot of fun! Nothing like reactive targets ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I liked the horizontal spin!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm with Ray. That was a lot of fun!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That looks like fun! If you're looking for more energy in the foam expulsion, warm the cans up in a bucket of hot water for a few minutes and shake em up a bit. ????


----------

